# Elephant Head



## twoclones (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm thinking about turning this into a mask so I can easily hang it on the wall. What ever I do, it should get finished tomorrow... 

For anyone curious about tools, I used Stihl ms-034 w/18" roller bar and ms-200 w/Sioux dime tip. Sanded a little with 24 grit on angle grinder.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 15, 2010)

If you hang it on the wall some tusks would make a good place to hang your hat. Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## lumberjackchef (Dec 15, 2010)

Very Nice work :yourock: I second the tusks. I carved some antlers for this small deer head and they proved very challenging to do.




But they added a lot to the piece too!





That is an awesome looking elephant!


----------



## twoclones (Dec 15, 2010)

*Tusks*

Tusks are going to have to wait for a future carving. This time around I was hoping to make it look like an elephant LOL Next time I'll work on making it look like a cool elephant


----------



## twoclones (Dec 16, 2010)

Today I removed the support wood which can barely be seen in the photo and hollowed the head similar to a mask. The trunk is now the only thing supporting the head and will need strengthing with a plywood "biscuit" along it's length. 

I'm planning to use Australian Timber Oil on this piece. Anyone know why I should not apply timber oil to wet pine?


----------



## ctrees4$ (Dec 16, 2010)

Just guessing but maybe the sap won't allow the oil to penatrate. I'm still trying to figure out the right stains for carvings. O yea!! I bet those tusks would add the extra support you are looking for!


----------



## cowboyvet (Dec 25, 2010)

I've been waiting but its time to ask......Where are the pics of the finished mask?
Looks good and sounds better so far.


----------

